# Gaggia Swing housing removal?



## Allnm (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, new here but not new to Gaggia. I have a Platinum Swing with a leaky steam wand. It looks like I will have to replace the steam control knob. I have no problems working on the machine but need a bit of help in removing the housing to get access to the knob / switch.

Does anyone have removal instrictions? I can get the top off and remove all the screws around the housing, but cant get the housing off.

Help?

Allan


----------



## Allnm (Feb 21, 2011)

Still need to know how to get the housing off. Anybody help me please?

Its not so urgent as I bought another machine ( Platinum Vision) but would like to fix the old one.

Allan


----------

